

Apple dropped the ball with their HTML5 demos - superduper
http://atomicrobotdesign.com/blog/htmlcss/apple-dropped-the-ball-with-their-html5-demos/

======
Timmy_C
A slight correction for the article:

They say, "You’re not going to win me over if I have to own a Mac or use a
nightly build to see something," but if you have a Webkit nightly on Windows
you'll still see that same message telling you to use Safari on OS X.

So, basically you'll need a Mac to see any CSS 3D transforms. It's because
that portion of Safari relies on the Core graphics framework.

------
upinsmoke
I get 113 out of 160 on my Safari browser from html5test.com.

